# Sub- Contractor Needed for South Bend, IN



## LoveSnow234 (Oct 12, 2010)

We are looking for a sub-contractor in South Bend, IN to perform snow and ice removal services. Please e-mail us at [email protected] if you are interested. Contractor must be in the South Bend, IN area. Thank you!


----------



## JLaw300 (Jul 15, 2010)

email sent


----------



## BOSS V PLOW (Sep 29, 2009)

email sent


----------



## tpbolts (Jul 31, 2010)

*sub contracting*

Sent an email ur way...Thanks


----------

